# Bosch RA1181 & Bushings



## balthesar (3 mo ago)

Hello - I wonder if someone might be able to help me. I have the Bosch 1617EVSPK router with fixed and plunge base and the Bosch RA1181 router table. I would like to be able to use PC bushings with the router table. I have successfully used the Bosch adaptor with the plunge base and that's all working fine, but I would like to use the bushing with the router table. Neither the bushing nor the adaptor seem to fit any of the inserts that came with the router table or the table itself. Has anyone tried to do this and what did they use to make it work? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## balthesar (3 mo ago)

Thank you, Ross.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

I feel that you need to make an insert plate cut to take the PC style bushings.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking at the instruction manual, I see they mention inserts with one inch, two inch and 2 3/4 inch openings, so the inserts may be in the packaging for the table, or you may be able to order them from Bosch. There are several ways to contact Bosch Tools listed on this page: Bosch Power Tools

This is the illustration from page 20 of the instruction manual, which shows that all three insert sizes was packed with your product. The problem with small parts is that unless you have a specific spot to store them, they're hard to find. That's certainly true in my shop.


----------

